# طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك



## Mr.sherif kenzo (20 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طلبي هو عمل مناظرة تحت عنوان لقاء العمالقة وحوار الأديان

ان شاء الله تكون على جزئين الأول بالمنتدى الإسلامي عندي  والجزء الثاني من المناظرة يكون في منتديات الكنيسة بشرط الاحترام بين الأديان هذا هو الشرط الوحيد

قوت المناظرة افضل يون يوم 1/2/2008 للأستعداد والدعاية للمناظرة

في إنتظار دك يا ماي روك

دمت بكل ود يا ماي روك

شريف كنزو خاذم الإسلام إلى الأبد​*


----------



## esambraveheart (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*هههههههه
ياريت تتكلم علي قدك و بلاش الغرور ياخدك و تفكر انك تدخل في مناظره ماانتاش قدها
انا ملاحظ كل ردودك وواضح انك مش عارف راسك من رجليك و جاى تتكلم
و بصراحه اخونا ماى روك لو ضيع لحظه في جدال معاك يبقي غلطان
لكن انا عارف انه طويل البال و عشان كده ممكن يقبل لمجرد بس انه يوصل لك الرساله الصغيره دي:
 "روح العب بعيد ياشاطر..و بلاش تتهور  لاحسن تتعور"​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



> "روح العب بعيد ياشاطر..و بلاش تتهور لاحسن تتعور"



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*بص يا استاذ 

اولآ المثل بيقول الماء تكدب العطاس 

ثانيآ اللي يقول شيء هو عارف ابعادها كويس مش هرد عليك بسخرية لاني مش عايز وجع راي من الكلام معاك اللي ولا بيودي ولا بيجيب 

وبعدين هو انا طلبت منك انت المناظرة غير ان المناظرة بكل احترام ومش هيكون ليك مكان فيها 

ثالثآ مين فينا المغرور اللي بيتدخل وبيعيش الدور ولا اللي بيطلب طلب وحق ماي روك يرفض او يقبل وأنا بارحب بالرد وعندي ما اقدمة لكم كثيرآ والكل عارف كدة كويس يا استاذ متحكمش وانت مش فاهم روح شوف ردودك ومواضيعك البدائية الأول

والله الاعجب انك بتتكلم ومحدش خد رايك اصلآ ماي روك ليه راي واحب اعرف منه هو فقط ويدوم الاتحرام بينا بعيد عن الاديان

وعلى العموم شكرآ لردك اللي على قدك​*


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*



			"روح العب بعيد ياشاطر..و بلاش تتهور لاحسن تتعور"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرآ فراشة

مع انك مش بتقولي غير تكرار  نفس البغبغاء الماضي 

هارجع واقول بردو منتظر الرد ولا  المناظرة صعبه معاكم  

لو صعبه انا عايز اخسر بس العبرة بالنهاية​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

يا استاذ انا ماقلتش حاجة انا اقتبست الجملة و ضحكت عليها بس​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



سلام رب المجد معكم ايها الاحباء..

اخي الحبيب شريف كينزو..



> ان شاء الله تكون على جزئين الأول بالمنتدى الإسلامي عندي والجزء الثاني من المناظرة يكون في منتديات الكنيسة



أتساءل لماذا جزئين..؟؟

ولماذا الجزء الأول عندك..؟؟

لا تكلف نفسك يا أخي الحبيب عناء السفر بين منتديان ذهابا وايابا ومصاريف السفر..

وطالما ان طلب المناظره كان في منتدى الكنيسه.. تكون المناظره كامله فيها..



> بشرط الاحترام بين الأديان هذا هو الشرط الوحيد



للأسف الشديد..

هذا هو الشرط الوحيد الذي لا تستطيعوا أن تنفذوه




> وقت المناظرة افضل يوم 1/2/2008 للأستعداد والدعاية للمناظرة



هل انت تطلب المناظره؟؟ ام تسرد شروطك؟؟

انت طلبت المناظره.. 

وما عليك الأن الا ان تنتظر رد أخي الحبيب ماي روك وتوافق على شروطه 


​


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*اخي العزيز المحامي 

اولآ انا غاوي تعب ولا انتوا مش عايزين مناقشة من الواضح الكل يخشى المواجها 





			أتساءل لماذا جزئين..؟؟

ولماذا الجزء الأول عندك..؟؟

لا تكلف نفسك يا أخي الحبيب عناء السفر بين منتديان ذهابا وايابا ومصاريف السفر..

وطالما ان طلب المناظره كان في منتدى الكنيسه.. تكون المناظره كامله فيها..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



ثانيآ ذهاب واياب ايه احنا في دوري كرة قدم بس انا قلت جزئين عندي وعندكم هنا للعدل في تبادل الحوار ولو البدايه عندي مديقاك قول بس انا حبيت تكون عندي حتى ارى النقاش هيمشي على اي وتيرة وغير ان  قلت ان هيكون في جزء هنا للعداله ام هنا فقط بالطبع لا لاني مش هكون لوحدي في اطراف كثيرة معايا في الحوار ولازم يكون في تبادل  هنا وهناك




			للأسف الشديد..

هذا هو الشرط الوحيد الذي لا تستطيعوا أن تنفذوه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انت بتعلم العير ولا حاجة اولآ انا عارف ما لي وما عليا ومتهيقلي حد يكبلي في المنتدى هنا اي شيء يدل اني باغلط في احد ولا هو كلام  بتردده انت كمان وخلاص




			هل انت تطلب المناظره؟؟ ام تسرد شروطك؟؟

انت طلبت المناظره.. 

وما عليك الأن الا ان تنتظر رد أخي الحبيب ماي روك وتوافق على شروطه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه ليست شروط بل طلب نمشي جميعآ عليه في المناظرة لان انا ملاحظ العكس في المنتدى وبالفعل فعل أنا ي انتظار ماي روك ولكن  لهجة كلامك مش حلوة يا محامي اعرف كلامك قبل كتابته اولآ​*


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*
> 
> *طلبي هو عمل مناظرة تحت عنوان** لقاء العمالقة وحوار الأديان*​


​سلام و نعمة رب المجد
اولا اعترض على عنوان المناظرة, فانا لست بعملاق, ب اصغر الكل في المسيحية هنا, انا لست اكثر من تلميذ عند اساتذتي في المنتدى
فعنوانك مرفوض و يفضل تسمية عنوان المناظرة بالموضوع الذي نتحاور فيه​

*



ان شاء الله تكون على جزئين الأول بالمنتدى الإسلامي عندي والجزء الثاني من المناظرة يكون في منتديات الكنيسة بشرط الاحترام بين الأديان هذا هو الشرط الوحيد

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
طلبك مرفوض لسببين
الاول انا لا اناظر في اي منتديات اخرى, المناظرات على ساحة منتدى الكنيسة فقط, و اي طلب لنقل او عمل دعاية لمناظرة على منتدى اخر هو مرفوض

ثانيا, بعد الحركة الكبيرة لقسم الحوار الاسلامي و التحاقي اساتذتي الكبار مشرفي القسم لادارته و فيادة حوارته, تركت الحوار الاسلامي لكونهم ابرع مني و اجدر

لذلك انا مستعد ان اناظرك في المسيحيات في اي موضوع تريده و تستطيع ان تناظر اي من اساتذتي مشرفي قسم الحوار الاسلامي على شريطة ان تكون المناظرات في المنتدى هنا فقط​ 
*



قوت المناظرة افضل يون يوم 1/2/2008 للأستعداد والدعاية للمناظرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*

و ليكن ذلك, حدد موضوع المناظرة في المسيحيات و سنبدأ بمشيئة الرب

سلام و نعمة​*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



أخي الحبيب شريف كينزو..



> اولآ انا غاوي تعب ولا انتوا مش عايزين مناقشة من الواضح الكل يخشى المواجها



نحن لا نخشى من الحكماء والعقلاء واصحاب العقول السليمه

لأننا نفيد ونستفيد منهم اخي الحبيب..

ولكننا نخشى من الجهلاء والضعفاء واصحاب العقول الغليظه كرقابهم..

فيكون النقاش معهم بلا جدوى



> ثانيآ ذهاب واياب ايه احنا في دوري كرة قدم



عفوا اخي الحبيب..
فعندما سمعت منك طلب مناظره على جزئين..وكل جزء في منتدى..
شعرت انني فى دوري كرة القدم..كل مباراه على ملعب الخصم.
هذا الطلب يقال من سفيه..وليس من طالب مناظره.



> حبيت تكون عندي حتى ارى النقاش هيمشي على اي وتيرة



وعندما ترى الوتيره تخالف رأيك..تنسحب من المناظره حال كل المسلمين امثالك.




> لاني مش هكون لوحدي في اطراف كثيرة معايا في الحوار ولازم يكون في تبادل هنا وهناك



وهل سيادتك طلبت المناظره من المنتدى بكامله..

ام طلبت المناظره من اخي الحبيب ماي روك فقط؟؟

ام هذا هو الكذب بعينه الذي تسمونه التقيه في الاسلام يا محمدي؟؟؟



> ولكن لهجة كلامك مش حلوة يا محامي اعرف كلامك قبل كتابته اولآ



أخي الحبيب..

وهل انا أسأت الى سيادتك بألفاظ جارحه أو كلام خارج؟؟

وان لم اعرف الكلام الذي اكتبه..فلا اكتبه من الاساس

ونصيحه الى سيادتك..

أرجو أن تتعلم أولا أداب الحوار والمناظرات..

لأن أمامك الكثير والكثير الذي يجب ان تتعلمه قبل الدخول في مناظره مع اساتذتك واسيادك في العلم..


وهاهو اخي الحبيب ماي روك قد رد على سيادتك

فاما ان تقبل المناظره في المسيحيات..

واما ان تكف عن الثرثره والغوغاء..وتكون مثل امثالك من المسلمين


شكرا اخي الحبيب شريف كينزو​


----------



## الحوت (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*للاسف المنتديات الاسلامية غير مستعده للحوار والنقاش البناء وانما القتال وفور ما يجد نفسه المحاور المسلم ينهار وانه لن يعرف بما يجب يبدأ السب ويبدأ الشتم وتبدا الاهانات والشاطر الي عاوز يدخل الموضوع على شان يشتته وينقذ المحاور المسلم من الفضيحة غير حذف الردود التي لا يقدرون على الرد عليها غير وصف المسيحي بالالفاظ لايحق للمسيحي الرد عليها ووووالخ :fun_lol:

ما احنا عارفين المنتديات الاسلامية ومبادئها ..

يفرض عليك الاتيان باصح الاحاديث وعدم تفسير اي ايه من عندك واللجو الى تفاسير القران المعتمده ..

ولكن المسلم لا يعترف بتفاسير الكتاب المقدس بالمقابل هذا وان ارد احضار تفسير يذهب الى المنحرفين عن العقيدة المسيحيه للاقتباس منهم ويا ويل المسيحي لو احضر رد غير سني ومن طائفه اسلامية اخرى :new6:

*


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*



			هذا الطلب يقال من سفيه..وليس من طالب مناظره.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أشكرك يا محترم على الادب هذا




			أرجو أن تتعلم أولا أداب الحوار والمناظرات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا عارف اداب الحوار كويس مش انت اللي هتعلمني




			فاما ان تقبل المناظره في المسيحيات..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اقبلها وبكل وود




			واما ان تكف عن الثرثره والغوغاء..وتكون مثل امثالك من المسلمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الفاظك تدل على شخطيتك






			امثالك من المسلمين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 احمد الله على هذه النعمة نعمة الإسلام التي لا تعرفها انت




			شكرا اخي الحبيب شريف كينزو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكر ايه بعد كلامك ده​*


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*



			للاسف المنتديات الاسلامية غير مستعده للحوار والنقاش البناء وانما القتال وفور ما يجد نفسه المحاور المسلم ينهار وانه لن يعرف بما يجب يبدأ السب ويبدأ الشتم وتبدا الاهانات والشاطر الي عاوز يدخل الموضوع على شان يشتته وينقذ المحاور المسلم من الفضيحة غير حذف الردود التي لا يقدرون على الرد عليها غير وصف المسيحي بالالفاظ لايحق للمسيحي الرد عليها ووووالخ 

ما احنا عارفين المنتديات الاسلامية ومبادئها ..

يفرض عليك الاتيان باصح الاحاديث وعدم تفسير اي ايه من عندك واللجو الى تفاسير القران المعتمده ..

ولكن المسلم لا يعترف بتفاسير الكتاب المقدس بالمقابل هذا وان ارد احضار تفسير يذهب الى المنحرفين عن العقيدة المسيحيه للاقتباس منهم ويا ويل المسيحي لو احضر رد غير سني ومن طائفه اسلامية اخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الدفاع عن الاسلام ولا عيب وحرام

وبعدين المنتدى الاسلامي اكبر من ان ينتظروكم في اي شيء لاننا عندنا ما يكفينا من العلوم الدينية السليمة الكثير والكثير بس كل واحد منكم بيقبل على الحقائق وفي الاخر تقلبوا بالسب في المنتديات وواضح في اقسان الشبهات والاسلام هنا في منتدى الكنيسة​*


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*بصراحة اتعجب *
*ياخوانا الاخ طلب مناظرة من الاستاذ روك *
*ورد علية الاستاذ روك *
*يبقى الموضوع اولا و اخيرا موجة للاستاذ روك *
*ويمكن للمشرفين المشاركة *
*لكن الكلام الجانبي من الاعضاء غير محبذ *
*الكلام كان موجة للسيد الاستاذ روك فقط *

*استاذ شريف... الاستاذ روك اجابك فاما ان توافق كلامة او ترفض *
*انتهى *
*مش عاوزين كلام كتير من فضلكم*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

يعنى يا استاذ شريف حضرتك نازل رد على كل الناس

و ماردتش على كلام الزعيييييييييييم ماى روك اللى هو اصلآ الموضوع اتعمل علشانة

شىء بستغرب منة جدآ جدآ حقيقى


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*في شرط تاني اما تقبل او اما تعتبر المناظرم مرفوضة 

المناظرة بالمنتدى عندي وليس بمنتدى بالكنيسة ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*




> المناظرة بالمنتدى عندي وليس بمنتدى بالكنيسة


 
انت غريب قوى جاى تطلب مناظرة عندك ؟؟؟؟

و شرط كمان حتى مش طلب ؟؟؟؟

روك قالك لاءة و عصام كمان معتقدش انة هيوافق

احنا منتدانا منتدى الكنيسة بنناظر فية 

عايز تناظر ماتتشرطش و تختار المكان على مزاجك

انت طلبت مناظرة يبقا فى المكان اللى طلبت فية

عايز تعمل اعلان لمنتداك مش عندنا روح منتديات اسلامية يعملولك اعلانات

سلام


----------



## Basilius (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *في شرط تاني اما تقبل او اما تعتبر المناظرم مرفوضة ​*
> 
> 
> *المناظرة بالمنتدى عندي وليس بمنتدى بالكنيسة *​


 
*اخ شريف *
*الاستاذ روك اجابك قبلا ... فكون انك لا تلتفت بالمرة لكلامة بل و تكتب مداخلة مثل هذة كانك لم ترى ما كتب فاعتقد انها مراوغة *
*اقرا رد الاستاذ روك يا محترم *
*الاستاذ روك رفض الذهاب الى اي منتدى ... واظن انك قراتها *
*و كون انك تكتب هذة المداخلة بهذة الطريقة لتبين ان الاستاذ روك رفض المناظرة فياريت بلاش اللعب الصبياني دة لانها طريقة مكشوفة جدا و خائبة *
*مداخلة و رد الاستاذ روك موجود و طفل صغير يفهم مداخلتة ... *
*و للمرة الاخيرة مش عاوزين كلام كتير *


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *في شرط تاني اما تقبل او اما تعتبر المناظرم مرفوضة ​*
> 
> 
> *المناظرة بالمنتدى عندي وليس بمنتدى بالكنيسة *​


 

غريبة فعلا

انا رديت عليك
هل اتعبت نفسك و قرأت الرد؟

اذا كنت لا تعرف التنظيم فكيف ستحاور؟

على اي حال, قلنا لك لن نناظر خارج المنتدى و انت اعتبرت طلبك مرفوض.. غريبة فعلا..



الاخوة الذين علقوا على الموضوع و شتتوه, هذا قسم للشكاوي لا للحوار.. رجاءا انتبهوا لذلك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

ماشى استاذ ماى روك سورى مكونتش اعرف ده اخر تعليق ليه هنا 
سلام ونعمة للجميع


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*حتى لا اكثر في الحديث

ان شاء الله اول فبرايل هكون جاهز لمناطرتك يا ماي روك حتى اثبك للجميع الادله والبراهين المدعمة من كتابكم 

مع اني غير مقتنع باحتقار المناظرة بالكنيسه لعدم وجود ارض محايدة لكن انا لا اخف من المواجة لعدم مساوة الطرفين من ادله والبراهين

سلام عليكم بس ياريت تفتحلي خصية أضافة موضوع بقسم السبهات عشان اقدر اضيف موضوع​*


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *حتى لا اكثر في الحديث​*
> 
> *ان شاء الله اول فبرايل هكون جاهز لمناطرتك يا ماي روك حتى اثبك للجميع الادله والبراهين المدعمة من كتابكم *​


​
هل ستحكم على المناظرة قبل ان تبدأ و قبل ان نتناقش؟ ام انك مبرمج افكارك و المسألة منتهية عندك و غيرمستعد لتقبل معلومة جديدة؟​ 
*



مع اني غير مقتنع باحتقار المناظرة بالكنيسه لعدم وجود ارض محايدة لكن انا لا اخف من المواجة لعدم مساوة الطرفين من ادله والبراهين

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​احتقار ايه يا اخي؟
اتمنى يكون حقسدك احتكار, مش احتقار!!​ 

*



سلام عليكم بس ياريت تفتحلي خصية أضافة موضوع بقسم السبهات عشان اقدر اضيف موضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​المناظرات الثنائية في قسم الحوارات المسيحية الثنائية
حدد الموضوع الذي تريد النقاش فيه و متى تستطيع البدأ و بها سأفتح موضوع و نبدأ حوارانا

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*دمت بكل ود ماي روك 

المناظرة بعنوان: أسئله حول الإنجيل

أن شاء الله  يوم 1/2/2008

من فضلك الحفاظ منك على روح الاحترام بين الاعضاء وعدم السب حتى تنتهي المناظرة بكل ود واحترام​*


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *دمت بكل ود ماي روك ​*
> 
> *المناظرة بعنوان: أسئله حول الإنجيل*​
> *أن شاء الله يوم 1/2/2008*​


​
اخي العزيز

طلبت منك ان تحدد موضوع المناظرة
الموضوع ليس اسئلة و اجوبة
الموضوع مناظرة في موضوع معين, مثل صلب المسيح, فدائه, الوهيته الخ
يا ريت تحدد الموضوع بدقة اكبر​ 

*



من فضلك الحفاظ منك على روح الاحترام بين الاعضاء وعدم السب حتى تنتهي المناظرة بكل ود واحترام

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
عزيزي, انا لا اسب و لا اشتم, لك مني كل الاحترام

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*



			طلبت منك ان تحدد موضوع المناظرة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الأختلافات الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس 




			عزيزي, انا لا اسب و لا اشتم, لك مني كل الاحترام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا بقولك لانك صحب هذا المكان للحفاظ على جو الاحترام فقط ولكن اقصد الاعضاء اللي بيشتموا في الاديان

دمت بكل ود ماي روك​*


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*العنوان  بالتحديد هو الأختلافات  في الكتاب المقدس 

هذا هو العنوان اخي العزيز​*


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *العنوان بالتحديد هو الأختلافات في الكتاب المقدس ​*
> 
> 
> *هذا هو العنوان اخي العزيز*​


 

لا اله الا المسيح
اخي العزيز, هل جربت قبلا ان تدخل في محاورة او مناظرة؟ بالفعل اشك في ذلك
المناظرة تكون في موضوع محدد جدا
حدد اي اختلاف بالتحديد تريد النقاش فيه 
و انتبه اننا لا نسمح للنسخ و اللصق

منتظر تحديدك للموضوع


----------



## Basilius (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*ملاحظة بسيطة *
*لو المناظرة انعقدت في قسم الردعلى الشبهات بعد تحديد الموضوع *
*فيجب التنوية على انة اي تفسير لاي نص من نصوص الكتاب المقدس خارج التفاسير المسيحية سيحرر من قبل المشرفين *
*ولا رايك اية يا استاذ روك ؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Dioscorus قال:


> *ملاحظة بسيطة *
> *لو المناظرة انعقدت في قسم الردعلى الشبهات بعد تحديد الموضوع *
> *فيجب التنوية على انة اي تفسير لاي نص من نصوص الكتاب المقدس خارج التفاسير المسيحية سيحرر من قبل المشرفين *
> *ولا رايك اية يا استاذ روك ؟؟*


 
بكل تأكيد يا كبير
بس حبة حبة معه, صارلي يومين و مش عارف انزع منه عنوان الموضوع..
خلي افهم الاول اي موضوع يريد النقاش فيه و بعديه نقدم له شروط المحاورات..

تصدق يا Dioscorus حاس ان المناظرة هذه مش نافعة و حاس انه قليل العلم و غير كفوء بالمناظرة,, كم صفحة انا وراه و مش عارف يحدد الموضوع

ساعة يقول اسئلة في الانجيل و ساعة اختلافات الكتاب المقدس, يعني اصلا مش راسيله على حل و مش مخطط لموضوع الممحاورة

اتمنى فعلا ان لا تكون نسخ و لصق كما تعودنا..

.. بس نشوف تاليها..


----------



## Basilius (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

ربنا يسهل يا استاذنا روك  ولو فية مناظرة اتمنى اني اكون متابعها ومش مشغول زي الايام ي


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*عودة لكم 

العنوان اللي مزعلكم خلاص تم الاستقرار عليه وجاري تجميع الادله كمان 

من الذي مات على الصليب الانسان أم الاله ؟

اوكي يا ماي روك​*


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *عودة لكم ​*
> 
> 
> *العنوان اللي مزعلكم خلاص تم الاستقرار عليه وجاري تجميع الادله كمان *​
> ...


 
هو هذا سؤالك فقط؟ و جاي عامل فيها مناظرة؟
ممكن ارد عليك و اوفر عليك عناء المناظرة و اقول ان الذي مات على الصليب هو جسد المسيح
فالله لم و لن يمت

و بعدين؟


----------



## Fadie (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

لا معلش انا ارفض يا روك

دة واحد مش عارف هو بيقرا ايه و بيكتب ايه اصلا , ازاى يعنى تناظره؟

هل ينفع ان علامة لاهوتى يُناظر واحد بيبيع طماطم؟

انا ارفض بشدة و خصوصا انه واضح انه شخص فكره تافه و هينقل شوية من موقع الحقيقة الإسلامى المشبوه!


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Fadie قال:


> لا معلش انا ارفض يا روك
> 
> دة واحد مش عارف هو بيقرا ايه و بيكتب ايه اصلا , ازاى يعنى تناظره؟
> 
> ...


 
صدقني بداية تصورته سيناقش بحجة و اهلا للحوار نظرا للعنوان الذي طلبه مسمي نفسه بالعملاق, لكن بعد ما طلبت منه تحديد عنوان المناظرة فقط, وهو بدأ بالتخبط و تغيير العنوان في كل رد الى ان استقر على سؤال بسيط رده في سطور

فلا اعرف ان كان اصلا يعرف معنى المحاورة او المناظرة!


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*



			هو هذا سؤالك فقط؟ و جاي عامل فيها مناظرة؟
ممكن ارد عليك و اوفر عليك عناء المناظرة و اقول ان الذي مات على الصليب هو جسد المسيح
فالله لم و لن يمت
و بعدين؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أشكرك يا روك على الاجابه العالية  دي بصراحة مكنتش اعرف 

هو انا هقول سؤال وخلاص ولا في حوار كبير حول السؤال يا عم روك 

انت هتكتب اجابه وانا هتفرج وكمان اللي بيرد وراك ده مش عارف مدايق من ايه هو انوا عندكوا ادله وخلا بتقفلوا الموضوع وخلاص​*


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*


			صدقني بداية تصورته سيناقش بحجة و اهلا للحوار نظرا للعنوان الذي طلبه مسمي نفسه بالعملاق, لكن بعد ما طلبت منه تحديد عنوان المناظرة فقط, وهو بدأ بالتخبط و تغيير العنوان في كل رد الى ان استقر على سؤال بسيط رده في سطور

فلا اعرف ان كان اصلا يعرف معنى المحاورة او المناظرة!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماي روك انتوا بتطولوا في الحوار على الاخر كل ده على مناظرة ده الموضع في الاقتراحات بقى مناظرة لوحدة  هتقدروا تتناظروا ولا هتكلموا اكتر ما تنفذوا 

ياريت الرد يكون في كلمتان  ام لا ام نعم وخلاص عشان يتقفل الموضوع​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*




> ياريت الرد يكون في كلمتان ام لا ام نعم وخلاص عشان يتقفل الموضوع


 
يالهوى هو انت لسا مافهمتش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*اللي هيكتب مشاركة واحدة بعد مشاركتي دي *
*سواء مسيحي او مسلم *
*خلاف الاستاذ روك او المشرفين هياخد مخالفة و مش بعيد ينطرد *
*استاذ شريف دي اخر مداخلة ليك في الموضوع *
*السيد روك اجابك *
*للمرة الثانية اي عضو هيكتب او هيطول في الموضوع هياخد مخالفة و هينطرد *
*سواء مسلم او مسيحي *


----------



## answer me muslims (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

حد شافك وانت جى يااخ كنزو؟؟


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *أشكرك يا روك على الاجابه العالية دي بصراحة مكنتش اعرف *​
> *هو انا هقول سؤال وخلاص ولا في حوار كبير حول السؤال يا عم روك *​
> 
> *انت هتكتب اجابه وانا هتفرج وكمان اللي بيرد وراك ده مش عارف مدايق من ايه هو انوا عندكوا ادله وخلا بتقفلوا الموضوع وخلاص*


 
موضوعك يا عزيزي ليس موضوع حوارك, ما طرحته هو مجرد سؤال ورده في سطور قليلة, فاي حوار هذا الذي تريده؟

ما ازعجني ايضا, عدم المامك بالمسيحية, فانت لا تعرف اصلا اننا نؤمن ن الله تسجد و قدم الجسد ذبيحة عنا و والله بلاهوته لم يمت
افليس الاجدر بك ان تكون ملما بما تحاور به ام هي اصبحت موضة تحاور و بس؟

على اي حال, موضوعك ردينا عليه و لا يحتاج لحوار فانتهي في مداخلة واحدة




Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *ماي روك انتوا بتطولوا في الحوار على الاخر كل ده على مناظرة ده الموضع في الاقتراحات بقى مناظرة لوحدة هتقدروا تتناظروا ولا هتكلموا اكتر ما تنفذوا *
> 
> 
> 
> *ياريت الرد يكون في كلمتان ام لا ام نعم وخلاص عشان يتقفل الموضوع*​


​
فتح و صحح يا اخ
انا لم اطول المناظرة, بل انهيتها في رد واحد
سالت انت سؤال و انا رديت عليك و اكتفيت بالاجابة, يبقى لا داعي للجرجرة و العرعرة

موضوعك رديت عليه و ينتهي هنا

اذا تريد تناقش في موضوع اخر, تفضل اطرح عنوانه و خليك مركز هذه المرة لانها ستكون الاخيرة فانا لن اركض وراء صغار لا يعرفون معنى الحوار حتى احاورهم​


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*ماي روك احترمك على شجاعتك ولكن لي شيء انت حكمة على اني ضغير وانت لم تتحاور معي فالصغر او الكبر مش بالسن بالمعرفة ورجاحة العقل يا عزيزي

وعلى العموم مش مهم كل ما يقال المهم النهاية 

اتفضل يا سيدي العنوان (وصف الرب في الكتاب المقدس)

ياريت يا ماي روك تفتح لي خاصية اضافة موضوع مش من المعقول انا اللي هسال ومش عارف اعمل موضوع هو ليه فقل الخاصية مش عارف حاجة غريبه متهيقلي الاقسام دي للحوار بين المسلمين والمسيحين ولا لمين بدل ما هي مغلقة ليه كل القلق هذا لا اجد له ما يادي الى ذلك 

المهم في انتظار ردك يا عزيزي ياريت يكون ده اخر مشاركة لي لاني لا استطيع الانتظار  مرة اخر 

تحياتي لك يا عزيزي ​*


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *​*​
> *اتفضل يا سيدي العنوان (وصف الرب في الكتاب المقدس)*​
> ​


​


يعني ايه وصف الرب في الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*

*مناظرة حول وصف الرب في الكتاب المقدس هاجبلك ابات من كتابك المقدس حول وصف الرب في الكتاب المقدس وانت تتفضل مشكور تبين هذا الكلام  يليق  بوصف الله ام لا يليق 

حاجة جديدة ممكن ميكنش حد تطرق لها في معظم الحوارات معكم ​*


----------



## My Rock (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: طلب لمناطرة بيني وبين ماي روك*



Mr.sherif kenzo قال:


> *مناظرة حول وصف الرب في الكتاب المقدس هاجبلك ابات من كتابك المقدس حول وصف الرب في الكتاب المقدس وانت تتفضل مشكور تبين هذا الكلام يليق بوصف الله ام لا يليق ​*
> 
> 
> *حاجة جديدة ممكن ميكنش حد تطرق لها في معظم الحوارات معكم *​


 

بصراحة, طفح الكيل معك
اذا كنت لا تعرف معنى المناظرة و المحاورة, فامامك الكثير لتتعلم
موضوعك هذا لا يحتاج الى مناظرة, بل موضوع في قسم الرد على الشبهات, و الجواب سيكون من التفسيرات, اذا لم تتعب نفسك و تقرأه

اعطيتك فرص كثيرة, لكن يبدوا انك صغير في العلم لا تفهم حتى معنى المناظرة

طفح الكيل منك و من لعبك, لذلك طلبك مرفوض

يغلق


----------

